# Critique my Boer herd?



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

So, I went to TX. It was over an 88 hour round trip. VERY VERY hard.. I'll have my goats shipped next time I buy from Troy Powell. His goats are nice, and he was mostly sold out when I arrived. I think I did well picking my goats! I really want to see more of his blacks, but they were out in pasture. He cut some goats (around 100) in for me to see. I got to pick from over 25 bucks.. So tell me what you think!!!





































^ these two are possibly pregnant. Thoughts?










My buck isn't cow hocked, it's the angle he's standing. Tear them apart!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful! I LOVE the coloring. I'm not very experienced in judging goats, but they look very nice to me! Nice shiny coats too. The black buck in the first and second pics looks maybe a little thin, though. Or is it just the angle?


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks! They all are a little ribey, need muscling, etc. They should look much better in a week or so.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... they are bit under condition but with time...they will improve with proper care...they may be dehydrated from the trip ..... Other than that.. you did good.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Very nice. :thumb: I think the two does do look preggie.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW that is a long trip! 
Congrats on the nice goats! I don't know about boars but they sure are nice looking!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh they look nice to me. I think the solid black one will fill out nicely. He is a very sharp looking buck. He looks very good and seems to have a good sturdy frame. They will look really good in a month when they get their weight back up.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I love boers and mostly what i saw in pics yours are all painted except the one solid black and it does look like it needs beefing up. I have a blk white painted buck he is still young good muscle tone just not bulked enough yet. 

I have decided to up his protein intake thru diet aside from the others and one of my doelings too. She is 1000% Boer she's just not gaining enough so up their protein and added vitamins. I just sneak em off to the side once a day now. shhh don't tell the others...

You have very pretty herd. pls post more and let us see your progress their coats all look shiny too. that's always good sign.


they are usually stressed and unsetlled after a hauling. so give em a bit they be fine.
i posted pics of the two i am beefing up. Kandy and Jack.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

100 % wish i had 1000..lol...i also misstated your all paints i don't know what make me think i can do three things at one time every time i do i get in trouble. i had three windows up looking at goats...i misspoke u have the black head white body they are not paints. i am sorry. i browse too much.

but hey i really do want your herd to do well u r a good picker. So good luck and keep us posted. I would like to see your first kids...

again sorry i was looking at too many things windows 7 is gonna be my downfall. 
lol. im a silly person anyway and i get confused easily with multiple tasks since my coma....before the coma i was always on my game my A game.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! That's a realllllly long drive!!! I think you did really good though. How many did you come home with??


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

To everyone: THANK YOU! :leap: I'm so happy that you all think I did well. I had second thoughts worrying they won't pass inspection (which I want to get all of my goats inspected at some point..)

Pam: Thank you! It means a lot hearing it from you. 

Goat Song: You think so?! I really hope so. The other large black head was exposed.. I have a feeling she isn't.. She's only a yearling, I think. He tag was ripped out, so her ear is split down the middle.  I don't have all their papers yet, so I can only guess their ages..

Tolers: It's okay, lol. The paint (her name is Sage) is the friendliest. I'm going to put a collar on her today. Take some pictures again. 

Everyone: Thank you thank you! I love hearing compliments!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are beautiful! hlala: COngrats!!! :hi5:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Very pretty pictures! Nice color on your buck! What is his name?

Also, that was a long drive but good for you--it is very importaint to see where your goats are coming from before purchasing them.

I am curious-what was it that you liked about the Powell goats so much that made you travel so far for them? Only asking for curiosity (I think that it is cool!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam: Thank you! It means a lot hearing it from you.


 Aww...Your welcome.... :hug: :thumb:


----------

